# Who has beardies???



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a few. Real bright ones. one is mustard yellow. I have some chris allen and blood reds, and a beautiful sandfire orange.


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 13, 2008)

you have great herptiles let me say!

i used to breed beardies. 3 1/2 generations of red x yellow dragons. got some nice colors. not no mo' though.  ill get some again someday....very nice yellows by the way! last pic was cute.


----------

